# Film Framegenau schneiden



## Jukkales (11. Februar 2005)

Ich suche ein Programm womit man Filme (MPEG2) Framegenau schneiden kann.
TMPGEnc. Geht nicht (Da MPEG2 und der Ton geht nicht sowie falsch geschnitten wird)


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2005)

Schau mal bei http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/software.htm
unter digital-tv. da sind die besten freeware-mpeg2-schnittprogs..

mfg chmee


----------

